# FS: Moving SALE!! CHEAP!!!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

1) 90 Gal. Hagen tank 48x18x24 (has some scratches)
- Store bought Cabinet stand (nice and solid but could use a new finish)
- Take it for $70...PLEASE BRING BUCKETS

2) 50 gal. Aqueon 36x18x20
- ADA Amazonia mix with a bit of ECO Complete
- Take it for $30

3) Double Stack Stand ( with stain finish )
- very sturdy, $30 

4) 75 gal. Hagen 48x18x20
- Store bought Cabinet stand (solid)great condition have some minor scratches 
- take it for $120

more to come and lots of free stuff as I find things I don't need

Please text for pics...7788914046


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

What? You're moving? Hope you're not moving far!
I still got pictures of your tanks if you want me to post em up! Call me crazy, but your tanks are unreal!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

sure please..lol..forgot my photo bucket password and too lazy to take pics.

I'm afraid its a bit of a drive for some people! Ladner here I come!:0



eternity302. said:


> What? You're moving? Hope you're not moving far!
> I still got pictures of your tanks if you want me to post em up! Call me crazy, but your tanks are unreal!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ladner is nice ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) You wont be far~ hahaha!! AWESOME!!!
I can visit u and stare into ur tanks for hours!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG..... Your moving away. Luckily not too far..... But far enough. I wish I had money.... I would buy that 75 gallon. Good luck with the sales, my friend.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thx man! take it and pay me later if you really want it. you know me man



CRS Fan said:


> OMG..... Your moving away. Luckily not too far..... But far enough. I wish I had money.... I would buy that 75 gallon. Good luck with the sales, my friend.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent........


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It's actually happening. Who will be my plant guy now? You're not taking them with you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Atom said:


> It's actually happening. Who will be my plant guy now? You're not taking them with you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ladner "mini road trip" my friend. :bigsmile:


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. Not these tank, I'm not sure when I can set them up since we get possession of the house in September . Our stuff are in storage right now and I'm not sure when will I get the chance to set them up



Atom said:


> It's actually happening. Who will be my plant guy now? You're not taking them with you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not that bad.


The Guy said:


> Ladner "mini road trip" my friend. :bigsmile:


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

bien you selling any driftwoods? if so, let me know and i can pick up a bunch.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a couple but not much u can have for cheap


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Hi Bien, do you have any air pumps for sale?


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

Pm me and let me know what you have I'll pick up some.

Thanks


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

75 gal and 50 gal pending sale!!!


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

How old is the aqua soil? How much for just the soil?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Free soil

You can have the soil for free if you can make it tomorrw at around noon at my place and bring about 5 big buckets. The soil is about 4 years old mix with 10% eco complete. I grow plant with it just fine, the soil is in 90 gal and about 5 inch thick front to back

First come first serve basis



ReillyP said:


> How old is the aqua soil? How much for just the soil?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

90 gallon reguced $70


----------

